
Inside Apple’s 20-Year March to $1 Trillion From the Brink of Bankruptcy - simon_acca
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/02/technology/apple-stock-1-trillion-market-cap.html
======
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17672415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17672415)

